# ATV accident



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Hey guys. Just wanted to let you guys know I was being an idiot out on our four seater Ranger RZR and rolled it twice on a turn. The roll cage smashed my hand into the ground and broke it in several spots. It swelled up instantly nearly an inch taller than normal and looks like I was bit by a rattle snake its so black and blue. Plus I scraped my face up pretty bad and was nearly knocked out but other than that I'm ok. My cousin got a sprained ankle and an elbow scrape but my niece and my cousins boyfriend got out unscathed. I have never been in so much pain in my entire life even when I broke my ankle. I'm so happy to have some Percocet in my system right now. I'll see tomorrow if I need pins set in it or not. I pray its healed by February when Candice and Victoria kid.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, I'm glad you are ok. Hopefully it will heal quick for you. Glad you were able to get drugs on board for the pain.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Im glad no one was hurt any worse!! Can you post some pics of your hand..??,,LOLOLOL...just kidding!!!! I hope it heals super fast, and the pain subsides!! Praying for NO PINS !!!!
Update what the Dr. says when you find out...Take Care....and..>> BE CAREFUL ON THAT THING!! lol....


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh dear! So glad it wasn't worse and I'll be praying your hand heals quickly and well.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh No ! Glad it wasnt worse, jeez , those things can be so dangerous even when the proper precautions are taken...

Glad you are able to be comfortable till you find out more tomorrow.

Good luck and praying for no pins and super fast healing  :hug:

Ok , Im pretty sure you have a good sense of humor and will find this funny....
( Im really hoping ) ray:

I was trying to type with my left hand only , so you know when your computer puts a word in that appears to be what you were trying to type ? Well , this is what was added in my sentence.


"Glad to know your not dead" :shrug::ROFL::thumb:

Well of course Im glad your not , well , you know.....how sick can a computer be to add its own idea of what your trying to say :crazy:


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

OK, if it had been a young guy driving everyone would blame it on high testosterone levels, ,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,, What's your excuse? :laugh:

Bob


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

OWWWW! I am glad you are not hurt worse!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Good luck today , hope you get good news at the doctors.
I hope my post didn't offend you . 
I was just trying to make you laugh.....
My apologies if I did upset you . I did not mean to make fun of a very serious event.


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Tricky, she probably WILL still be posting about her goats two days after she croaks! 

Bob


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Everyone-be careful on those things. Earlier this year a couple was on one going down my road (private) and turned it. The husband was killed. These are not toys, be careful.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh well that makes me feel better , thanks Bob


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

OMG I am so sorry that happened to you  Everyone makes mistakes, and I am sure you were just trying to have fun, not get hurt! 
I have family that play on ATV's, so I totally understand. My brother got hit by a car once riding a 3 wheeler. He wasn't riding the one he was used too, went up the small hill by the road and couldn't make a tight enough turn, and the car sideswiped his hand/handle bar and bent the handlebar forward, broke his hand in the process. It hurt like hell-o, but he healed up fine. 
My step brother got hurt pretty bad about 2 years ago, riding a Blaster too fast through my dad's woods and smacked right into a tree. OUCH. He was a mess for a while and took him forever to pay off his hospital bill.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry, I am glad it wasn't worse; even though it sounds like you got the brunt of it. I'm hoping no pins for you! Should be healed about 6-8 wks but it will still be sore! Wow, Texas that's horrible. They are not toys, so true, dating my self- if anyone remembers how dangerous 3 wheelers were!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for the well wishes everyone. I think I got hurt the most because for some reason my seat-belt unclipped in the first roll so I ended up flying into the passenger seat and smashing my face into the ground then I guess I grabbed the roll bar and the entire machine pretty much landed on my hand. I don't know how but as soon as we stopped rolling I was standing up. I think the back of my head also hit the rear view mirror because I had glass shards stuck in the back of my head.



Trickyroo said:


> Ok , Im pretty sure you have a good sense of humor and will find this funny....
> ( Im really hoping ) ray:
> 
> I was trying to type with my left hand only , so you know when your computer puts a word in that appears to be what you were trying to type ? Well , this is what was added in my sentence.
> ...


lol I'm not offended at all that's funny. I am happy no one's dead though. We were all wearing our seat-belts, no helmets though.



Arkie said:


> OK, if it had been a young guy driving everyone would blame it on high testosterone levels, ,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,, What's your excuse? :laugh:
> 
> Bob


Maybe I was trying to make up for my lack of testosterone? I'm more of a guy mentally half the time than a girl anyway.

I don't have a pic of my hand yet because its wrapped in a splint but here's a pic of my face. I find it funny my hair didn't even get messed up.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh my that's bad. Wow , your lucky you didn't get anything worse on your face !! 
Did you need pins in your wrist or did I miss somthing ?


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

They can't get me in until Thursday. One doctor couldn't get me in until December so we found another.


----------



## LJH (Aug 27, 2012)

See, anybody can get roadrash on their legs or butts, it takes a special person to end up with it on her face. 

*OUCH!* Bet that smarts some. I'm very glad it wasn't worse too, but bunging up your hand is no small matter, they're complicated little devices with a ton of moving parts. Hope it heals fast & well.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:rofl:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Just had to say -- your hair's pretty cool.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> Just had to say -- your hair's pretty cool.


Thank you. I love it cut this way.

I got pics of my hand. It kept shaking so they aren't clear but you get the jest of it. The swelling has gone down by half.


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

Hope you feel better soon. Be careful on these things,they are dangerous.


----------



## LJH (Aug 27, 2012)

Oy! No offense, but that's not a good color on you. JK. 

Sure looks painful but if the swelling's going down that's a good thing. Assuming it was X-rayed, yes? Anything busted in there?


----------



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

OWW...I am glad you and everyone are ok, good luck with you're hand!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

LJH said:


> See, anybody can get roadrash on their legs or butts, it takes a special person to end up with it on her face. :wink:


I know right. I'm not cut up anywhere else. I looks even worse today. Here's the amazing thing. My glasses made it with just a small scratch and were still on my face.



LJH said:


> Oy! No offense, but that's not a good color on you. JK.
> 
> Sure looks painful but if the swelling's going down that's a good thing. Assuming it was X-rayed, yes? Anything busted in there?


Haha I also have a two inch by six inch deep bruise that surfaced on my right arm today. Its a real nice color lol.

Yep I have two major fractures on my metacarpals and several minor fractures. I never got to see the x-rays so I don't know which but judging by the pain I'm guessing they are the ones connecting to my index, middle and ring fingers. I also think they missed a fractured or at least bruised carpel bone because the one on the far left of my wrist is quite painful.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Dang. Well, glad the rest of you is in one piece. :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Och....Ouch...Ouch..... Hope you get well soon.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Pretty impressive swollen hand! I hope you are better, soon! Glad there were no other serious injuries!


----------



## rb555 (Oct 17, 2012)

Wow! Your guardian goat angel :dazed: must have been sitting on your shoulder, thank goodness! Glad your injuries were not worse and that your passengers are ok.

Hope your healing goes well and is speedy. Young bones mend better than old ones, so you got that going for you!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Goats Rock said:


> Pretty impressive swollen hand! I hope you are better, soon! Glad there were no other serious injuries!


Haha I know and to think it was worse before. Its always nice when both the Doctor and Nurses say "You've done a number on your hand." Makes you real confident. lol

Just an update though. The swelling is going down a bit today and I now no longer have intense pins and needles sensation in my index finger. However I still have the pins and needles sensation in my ring and middle finger as well as loss of sensation that has not improved since the accident. So I'm guessing I have some nerve damage. Pray that will heal. I've been off Percocet since Sunday and just taking two Ibuprofen a day. It still hurts but that takes the edge off.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Praying you will be OK, I hate seeing others getting hurt like that. :hug:


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Well guys. I just got back from the Dr. The verdict isn't good. My index and middle metacarpals are very broken. They are not lined up nor will they unless I get a pin put through each bone to bring them together. Casting isn't an option as the way they are broke they wont stay together. Soo my surgery is Tuesday and I'll be out of commission with that hand for at least three months. 

Anyone know of someone with milking parts for sale? Cause there is no way I'm hand milking by February. I've got some parts I just need some odds and ends.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh my word. I hope your surgery goes well! Wish I had milker parts to send. So instead I will send healing vibes.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh no!! I hope that you feel better, and that your surgery goes well!!


----------



## LJH (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh my. Healing vibes are all I can offer too. Fingers crossed (pun intended) that the surgery goes well. Keep us updated. :hug:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh wow !! Sorry to hear that  Well , good luck with your surgery and keep us posted


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Just got out of surgery. Everything went fine and they got the bones mostly alined. I'm adding some ex-rays of my hand right now. I'm on morphine so excuse me if I'm not making sense or the pictures too big.


----------



## LJH (Aug 27, 2012)

Hardware to be removed once the breaks are healed, right? 

Dang, hurts me just looking at those pictures, glad you've got some pain meds onboard. Thanks for the update and take care!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Yep the pins will be removed in six to eight weeks. I can't see them but they come out right above the knuckels so I look like Wolverine from X-Men.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad your surgery went well! Make sure you follow Dr's orders so that you heal correctly. :thumbup:


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

So far everything is healing ok. I go on on the 19th for a bandage change. So far all this has cost $10,000 and still counting....


----------

